# Regulator pre-order



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Hello, just wondered if you had any info on the lead time for your pre-orders, I ordered a gro-1 reg about a week ago. I'm just being impatient and I'm anxious to get my tank going  Thanks for your time.


----------

